# Multiple internet connection status checking



## Ercan Deger (Dec 1, 2021)

Hello all,

I am using two internet connections.
some times; one of them is dropping connection. which program may I use for controlling internet status and change default route?

Thanks for your help


----------



## covacat (Dec 1, 2021)

Failover  floating static route
					

I was trying to figure this out using: https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/advanced-networking/#network-aggregation https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ifconfig&sektion=8&format=html...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------

